# How to cure swim bladder disease?



## PinkHedgehog (Oct 16, 2012)

Please?? I read that it can be cured by giving the fish a thawed pea? Opinions? Thnx


----------



## Tabi (Jun 24, 2012)

give them a few thawed peas and then don't feed him for a few days. 
to prevent it from happening again, do regular weekly 50% water changes with prime, soak their food prior to feeding so it expands before they eat it and the risk of swim bladder goes down, or get a live , gel or frozen natural food for them.


----------



## FaunaQT (Oct 24, 2012)

Also look into putting epsom salt (fragrance free) into the tank. There are sites out there giving the specific dosages out there. Epsom salt acts as a mild laxative to help the passing of blockages that could cause SBD. Also try increasing the temperature of the tank depending on what type of fish you have


----------

